# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  B.O. update: 'Woodstock Villa', 'Hastey Hastey' are poor

## Bluehacks

The two new openers, WOODSTOCK VILLA and HASTEY HASTEY, had an extremely poor start everywhere. While WOODSTOCK VILLA started on a 15% note, HASTEY HASTEY was as low as 5% - 7% at places. Both the films will be further hit on Saturday and Sunday evening/night because of the penultimate days of IPL cricket matches.

Source:Indiafm

----------

